# led pigtails



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

installed some so called "no problem" led lights for tail lights and back up lights. only problem is, now I hit the brakes and my turn signals come on. hahahaha so instead of cutting wires, is it possible to get a hold of male/female sockets to make a pig tail, kinda like installing a new stereo??


----------

